# As Steep As It Looks (ASAIL) many photos



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

On Sunday, the annual Fargo St. hillclimb took place just north of downtown Los Angeles. The grade is 33% and is the steepest residential street in the city, possibly the state. Walking up the hill resembles doing lunges and walking down takes full concentration to avoid cartwheeling down.

It's an informal event. Just show up, sign the waiver, get a number and climb when you're ready. Our own "Pacman" and I went to check out the scene and give it a go. He had set up his Kona Unit singlespeed with gearing of a 22 tooth chainring and a Boone titanium 32t rear cog, and rotated his riser bars 90 deg. forward to keep more weight over the front wheel.

The first 1/4 of the way up I thought "piece of cake", by the halfway point I started thinking "man this is getting tough..." and by 3/4 way all of the alarms in my body were going off. Legs! Lungs! Steeeeep!!! Don't look back! Thanks to the cheering by spectators I pushed on and made it without stopping, satisfied with a single trip. Pacman felt like showing off and went for 10 ascents! The returning record holder with 30 runs last year went for 34 this year I believe.

Riders showing up on their everyday road bikes were most likely stalling and unclipping, or stalling and crashing before the halfway point. Some went back home to return with their mountain bikes and easier gearing. One roadie showed up, said he was on his way to work (LBS) and didn't have much time. He absolutely hammered up the hill in a straight line, out of the saddle reaching the top in record time, then was gone. Who was that guy??!!!

*The Street:*



























*The Gear:*

Pacman's Kona









Tandem gearing









Orbea roadie w/ mtb drivetrain









'nuff said









*The Riders:*

Rider with fan









Trail-a-bike!









Almost there...



























Yours truly, getting started









Pacman arrives at the summit (#8?)









One of several tandem entries. Hard to loop 'em 









Biker chicks


















Make it to the top, get a patch.









Pie and .9 cent coffee afterwards at Philippe's downtown L.A.









Thanks to the L.A. Wheelmen  for organizing a great event!

ciao
HW


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool post Hollywood. That second picture looks steeeeeepppppp.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Awesome post - Troy's right, that second picture is just wrong. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks for the pics, HW- got a street here in laguna that might be as steep, but no where near as long.

oh- and the phillepe's abuse was needed as well. eat a french dip with a bum. damn. need to make it back up to town.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Great Photos, man!*

Way to go Haeeewooood! 33% grade man that'd hurt. did the guy w/ trailer bike/kid make it up? saw the spotter.


----------



## tenny (Feb 27, 2005)

holy crap!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn, I always find out about these things too late.

Great post.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

One more addition to the places to ride before I die list.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Woohoo - go pacman and hollywood!!!


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Ouch......me thinkst I might've given it a try (however am stuck here in TN) but damn, that IS steep ... LOL....great pix, looks like a "fun" time, of sorts...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

holy [email protected]!! and i thought Brasstown Bald (GA) was steep at 24%. i had to stop 4 times last year when i climbed it. (excuses: my smallest gear was _only_ a 39x27 and i was carrying a camelbak mule with 100oz of water, 2 sandwiches, an a very light change of clothes, which all together i'm sure weighed at least 45 lbs....ok, maybe not 45. but i swear 100 oz of water must weight 20 lbs)

ouch! nice job on getting up that hill. once would be more than enough for me!

rt


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow that is steep! At the end of the day do they have a race to see who can go the slowest down the street?


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ummm*

Cool post, but the steepest? Doubtful, bring that sh*t up to Hyde St or Lombard St in SF. Word your mother HW, word to your mother.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice job guys. BTW Hollywood, what were you riding?? I hope you geared down the fur bike for that one, that would have been sweet.

Speaking of biker chicks, that first one in the SC jersey, is (I think) Michelle Martinez. She is a member of the USC cycling club, and cool/down with the urban cycling/punk/alternative transportation scenes, and commutes to school on her bike. Definitely not your typical SC coed.

Dats a big hill.
I feel so inadequate now.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice writeup of an unusual and intriguing event...One could do some serious interval training on that thing....33%! Ouch...


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Great post as always Hollywood.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> Cool post, but the steepest? Doubtful, bring that sh*t up to Hyde St or Lombard St in SF. Word your mother HW, word to your mother.


Numbers count, not doubt.
The steepest street in SF is 31.5%, the steepest you can drive up (in SF) is 29%.

http://www.magazineusa.com/cityguide/ca_sanfrancisco/c_hills.asp

http://www.bicycle.sfgov.org/site/dpt_index.asp?id=13454

etc.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

gpsser said:


> Nice job guys. BTW Hollywood, what were you riding?? I hope you geared down the fur bike for that one, that would have been sweet.


He borrowed my Unit. I *didn't* ride his fixie. 

BTW the record holder rode an MTB with 22x34.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicely done HW. 

humans are such gluttons for punishment. WHY do we want to do this sorta thing. 

Next MTBR gathering maybe.......


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Love the...*

...hardware-store bolts holding on Pacman's dropouts. Couldn't get the hex bolts tight enough for that monster-low gear, eh?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> ...hardware-store bolts holding on Pacman's dropouts. Couldn't get the hex bolts tight enough for that monster-low gear, eh?


I thought it was a device to raise the back end of the bike up for a more efficient climbing position......


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*record holder dude*



pacman said:


> BTW the record holder rode an MTB with 22x34.


Sean Bartilet.

here's Mr. 34 Climbs on his Kona. Last year was 30 on his Merlin roadie. The guy was just doing laps around the block....up Fargo, take the side streets back down, around the corner and back up again. Sheesh.

(photo credit Andy Takakjian)


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Where I grew up - in Malaysia - I used to live in house at the top of a hill where the road was every bit as steep but the hill was easily twice as high. If I only knew then what I know now.

I'd love to take part in an event like that. I'd be honored to attempt such a climb only to crap out 10 feet up.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*no makey*



brado1 said:


> did the guy w/ trailer bike/kid make it up? saw the spotter.


the spotters were always there for the tentative looking riders, and I don't think that this team made it. One tandem went up with 2 guys on it, and I heard a rumor that the stoker lost his Power Bar at the top  *hurl*

I borrowed Doug's bike (Pacman) and a pair of his SPD shoes, so I was already going into it a little unfamiliar. Happy to have my patch though 

Jeff


----------



## carlo (Jan 13, 2004)

You won't find many steeper... I rode Baldwin St. In Dunedin, New Zealand a few years ago, which is 38% at its steepest I think, and it holds the guiness record as the world's steepest street. I think the average grade is about 34.5%. The sidewalk is a staircase. It's kind of parabolic so the slope just keeps increasing and you wonder when it's going to stop getting steeper. My face was about 2" above my stem and my front wheel was still lifting off the ground and wandering around. Good times...


----------



## carlo (Jan 13, 2004)

*baldwin st pic*

Here's a pic of Baldwin St. Long live steep-a$$ hills!


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

I love it! Goofing around on bikes.

I'd forgotten all about Philippe's French dip sandwiches. Mmmmm.

_Definitely not your typical SC coed._

Then I must apologise for assuming the worst when I saw the jersey.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd seen some good info on steep climbs before, this is one of the better ones, although not complete I'm sure, for California: http://www.birthdaychallenge.com/links/notesonclimbs.html


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

*Gramps rule on Fargo St!*

This ride is cool because it puts all the younger riders in their place because alot of the people who can ride this hill straight up are the older grandpa riders. No zigzaging, just straight up man!

Respect man. I hope to be able to climb this hill when I am 75 years old like some the guys that rode.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool topic and great photos!

What kind of a freak _owns_ a 32t singlespeed cog? Good grief.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

brado1 said:


> Way to go Haeeewooood! 33% grade man that'd hurt. did the guy w/ trailer bike/kid make it up? saw the spotter.


LOL! Dammit! That pic is killing me!!! Off I go to Blockbuster...


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

*Mmmmm. Philippe's....*



scorcher seb said:


> I love it! Goofing around on bikes.
> 
> I'd forgotten all about Philippe's French dip sandwiches. Mmmmm.


I was going there for French dip sandwiches 30 years ago with my dad when we ventured to the area for his business or for Dodger games. Brings back great memories.

Not to diss anyone who makes it, but I think the event used to be more prestigious before the advent of mountain bikes and uber-low gearing. It's really impressive when you see someone doing it on a stock road bike.


----------



## jaco (Jan 21, 2004)

thats the coolest post ive seen without any dirt in it.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*few more pics*

1) Doug aka Pacman reaching the summit
2) Me, givin' her all I got....
3) for the Philippe's fans, the rest of the story!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> holy [email protected]!! and i thought Brasstown Bald (GA) was steep at 24%. i had to stop 4 times last year when i climbed it. (excuses: my smallest gear was _only_ a 39x27 and i was carrying a camelbak mule with 100oz of water, 2 sandwiches, an a very light change of clothes, which all together i'm sure weighed at least 45 lbs....ok, maybe not 45. but i swear 100 oz of water must weight 20 lbs)
> 
> ouch! nice job on getting up that hill. once would be more than enough for me!
> 
> rt


sorry rt 

100oz of water weighs <7 lbs..., so your two sandwiches must've been dagwood specials.

scott


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*eeek*

great pictures and post..

that hill looks like fun 

scott


----------



## 21switchbacks (Sep 22, 2004)

*rt* said:


> holy [email protected]!! and i thought Brasstown Bald (GA) was steep at 24%. i had to stop 4 times last year when i climbed it. (excuses: my smallest gear was _only_ a 39x27 and i was carrying a camelbak mule with 100oz of water, 2 sandwiches, an a very light change of clothes, which all together i'm sure weighed at least 45 lbs....ok, maybe not 45. but i swear 100 oz of water must weight 20 lbs)
> 
> ouch! nice job on getting up that hill. once would be more than enough for me!
> 
> rt


I just rode Brasstown for the first time yesterday with the Cartecay guys (actually it was my first time doing any of the roads up there). Just when I'm feeling all big and proud I see this hill !! 

Okay, I'm still feeling all big and proud.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Im almost didn't check this thread because most it's ASAIL threads make me feel totally inadequate--but i am glad I checked this one. Roadie hills I can usually grind out as long as there's not too much headwind. I need to research and see what the grade is on heartbreak ridge or whatever that hill is near diamondhead. I tried to GPS it but I don't think I'm tracing the right starting and ending point because i got something like 10%--I know it's more than that! Maybe I'll google around for a while and see what i can find.

Anyway THOROUGHLY entertaining thread---what more could ya want--steep road hills, good food and comments from RT about water weight


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking down the street in pic two, all I can think is "gap jump".


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Hollywood said:


>


Thanks for a great post HW!

Gotta wonder about the traffic engineer who put a stop sign at the bottom of that hill..

I wonder how many people blow it?


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

somebody needs to wheelie all the way up that...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 7, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks for a great post HW!
> 
> Gotta wonder about the traffic engineer who put a stop sign at the bottom of that hill..
> 
> I wonder how many people blow it?


Well there aren't really skid marks on the street however, there does seem to be some damage on the guard rail across the street! My guess is smart people just stay away...


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

icegeek said:


> Looking down the street in pic two, all I can think is "gap jump".


LOL I was thinking the same thing looking at that pic. Put a nice ramp and go for it!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> ...hardware-store bolts holding on Pacman's dropouts. Couldn't get the hex bolts tight enough for that monster-low gear, eh?


The reverse is true, the bolts are needed with smaller cogs when the stress on the chain and axle is greater. Long term I'm going to run bigger rings and cogs.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> 1) Doug aka Pacman reaching the summit
> 2) Me, givin' her all I got....
> 3) for the Philippe's fans, the rest of the story!


For the record, that's *my* ice cream!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> holy [email protected]!! and i thought Brasstown Bald (GA) was steep at 24%. i had to stop 4 times last year when i climbed it. (excuses: my smallest gear was _only_ a 39x27 and i was carrying a camelbak mule with 100oz of water, 2 sandwiches, an a very light change of clothes, which all together i'm sure weighed at least 45 lbs....ok, maybe not 45. but i swear 100 oz of water must weight 20 lbs)
> 
> ouch! nice job on getting up that hill. once would be more than enough for me!
> 
> rt


rt, if you can sustain that pace Fargo Street would be a cake walk for you, just keep the front wheel down.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*causes*



angus242 said:


> Well there aren't really skid marks on the street however, there does seem to be some damage on the guard rail across the street! My guess is smart people just stay away...


the dents are from all the balls, skateboards, etc. that got away from the kids that live there! 

as for the gap jump - that's awesome. I was also thinking that I need to see someone nose-wheelie down that sucka. I was dreamin about it, but I could barely ride back down on two wheels, let alone the front one.


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool post HW. Here's another gallery of photos.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Excellent, Excellent Post!*

I was tempted to scream, OFF TOPIC!

But I resisted.

This is a great post. The photos are great. Especially the girls 

And the photo looking straight out, so you can feel how steep it is - that one is scary.

I wonder if that's really the steepest street in the state. I doubt it. Someone find out.


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool pics...

I wonder how many young boys have nearly ended their lives thinking they could ride a skatboard/bicycle/bigwheel down that thing?

/me shudders


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Good thing you don't have to worry about snow there! I wonder how fast you'd be going at the bottom if you coasted it all the way wihout brakes? (we'll coveniently ignore the guardrail part of that scenario for discussion purposes  )


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

Philippe's??
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...  

Sorry if this was posted, but where is that hill? Never seen it here in LA...  


rustyb


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey great post HW, my kind of event  Got any actual length/distance for the hill?


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks for a great post HW!
> 
> Gotta wonder about the traffic engineer who put a stop sign at the bottom of that hill..
> 
> I wonder how many people blow it?


 There has to be a stop there because it intersects with another street.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*directions*



RustyBearings said:


> Sorry if this was posted, but where is that hill? Never seen it here in LA...
> 
> rustyb


very close to where the 5 and the 2 intersect. Just south, where the 2 turns into a street (Glendale). Look up & to your left. I mumbled an "ohmygod" when I first drove past it.

not sure on distance? Like a long city block.

sorry for the "no dirt" content


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*cool, thanks*

nice shots, but looks like later after most people had left? At least the sun was out then.

I think Pacman has a new nickname!  



AZ Mikey said:


> Cool post HW. Here's another gallery of photos.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, their's yet another hill I'll never climb. Great Post, Mr. Hollywood.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*This is...*

one of the coolest things I have ever seen.

Absolutely.


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

here's our local contest-- not as steep, but longer

http://www.kingofjester.com/

http://www.mashermovies.com/movies/2004/kingofjester.mpg
http://207.207.6.50/rmfiles02/porch_jester.ram

there's one here at the end of my local trail that leads up to a toys r us parking lot... its about 30% because it looks very very similar to this L.A. street... brutal climb to have to make (to get home) after already riding the trail


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Cool post*

Cool pics too. It's kinda funny that it is named Fargo street. Fargo, ND is pretty flat. And that in a state that is known for it's flatness.

When I lived in TN, there was a street not far from my house that was steep (not that steep though) and I would do intervals on it riding straight up and then back down on the side streets. I only descended it once. Hitting 40 MPH with driveways on either side is pretty scary. I shudder to think of what would have happened if one of the residents started backing out while I was bearing down on them.


----------

